# New years sparkle



## SQUALID (Dec 30, 2009)

_Sparkly eye make up perfect for new years eve, check!_
​









_1. Do your creme base in black, silver and white. Focus the black on
the outer part of the eyelid to give the eyeshadow most depth there.
Also put it in your lower lashline. I used __*NYX Jumbo Pencil - Milk*,
*Make Up Store High Tech Lighter - Jupiter* and a glittery black
kohl from *H&M*.
_







_2. Put *Makeupcosmetics - Steel Silver*_ _all over the lid._








_3. Put the same shadow under the eye.

_






_
4. Put the light *Silver Lining* från *Ninja Minerals *on the inner corner
of the eye._








_5. Here I put *MAD Minerals - Paramount*__on the outer corner of
the lid. This is a dark shimmery grey shadow.
_








_6. Put the same shadow in the lower lashline._








_7. __Blend the colours together and the outer corners of them._







_
8. __Put the pitch black *Black (matte)* from *MAD* along the top
lashline and a bit on the outer corner of the eyelid to deepen
the shimmery grey even more._







_
9. __Put a champagne coloured highlighter on the inner corner of
the eye and under the brow. This one is from an old *IsaDora* palette._







_
10. Do your eyeliner as preferred. 

_







_
9. Do your mascara and fix your brows. If you want a more plain
look you can stop here._








_10. But if you're like me you can toss a massive load of silver
glitter on top too! Done!_


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful look, I love the glitter! Great tutorial!


----------



## looovemac (Dec 30, 2009)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Dec 31, 2009)

Such a pretty look. Too bad I wont be doing it cuz Im not going anywhere


----------



## fintia (Dec 31, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is perfect for anytime of the year, i love it!


----------



## x-giggles-x (Jan 1, 2010)

very nice look.


----------



## Chloevien (Jan 15, 2010)

Grey eyeshadow is perfect for brown eyes, I've tried this colored eyeliner on upper lashline and it's pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the inspiration


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 22, 2010)

I love this! Your eyes are such a gorgeous colour btw!


----------



## makababy (Jan 23, 2010)

I love this look. Great tut !!


----------



## cimelleh (Feb 27, 2010)

gorgeous look!!! i love it!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 3, 2010)

So pretty! You make it look so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fantastic tutorial... thanks!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for this tutorial, I totally love it for a party or something!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

wow this is beautiful


----------



## mizvolta (May 15, 2010)

Great tutorial, I will totally try this out!


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 14, 2012)

my new years look!


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely look


----------



## msmid (Dec 17, 2013)

great holiday look!


----------

